# Setting up bridged 10G tanks.. take a look at my plans



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Fish:*
African Cichlid Shell-Dwellers

*Beaslbob Build (if I have this correct):*
Peat Moss (soaked and spread in the bottum 1/2 inch depth)
Sand (Eco complete Cichlid 1/2 inch depth)
Gravel (Crushed Coral or Eco Complete Cichlid 1/2-1 inch depth)

*Plants:*
TBD - I found a few that would be good in a 10G Tank but still looking)
Moss (I read that shell dwellers can or do use this to cover the enterance to their shell homes)

*Decor:*
Burried clear tube tunnel
Shells
Slate (stacked to help protect plants and provide caves hiding spots)
Small Drift Wood cave/tunnel (possible plant anchor)

*Lighting:*
Have not looked into lighting for planted 10G - Suggestions?

*Filter:*
Starting I have spare power filters I can use while cycling, preparing the tanks
Plants should eventually be taking care of the tanks once setup

*Circulation:*
Small Powerheads or power filters with little to no filter media

*Heater:*
Undecided if there should be a heater in each tank or one that is able to support both (all 3)

*CO2:*
DIY CO2 Yeast Fermentation


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont know about cichlids,so cant say yay or nay.Sounds neat though.

I believe the beaslebob formula is correct.

Decor looks good.

Many have used a full incandescent hood with CFL bulbs screwed in.They seem to work great.

If the tanks are seperate,then you will need a heater for them all.A 50 watt adjustable heater in each will do just fine.

CO2 works well.My advice though,have a check valve and use silicon tubing.Airline gets hard and doesnt work as well.

All in all seems like a very nice build.Good luck,and I will check in on the progress.


----------

